# Kinder Goat Breed



## stano40 (Feb 17, 2010)

From my brief reading of kinder goats and how they were produced from a male pygmy and a Nubian doe can they be produced from other breeds?

For example a mini-saanen and a pygmy?


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 17, 2010)

No. A Kinder Goat is only from a Nubian Pygmy cross. And wonderful little goats they are.

Just got back from milking one myself.


----------



## the simple life (Feb 18, 2010)

Are they known for being good milkers? 
Are they as small as the other dwarf varieties, nigerian or pygmy?
I have only recently heard of them and I am curious.


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 18, 2010)

Mid-size, smaller than nubians, larger than pygmies. My nanny is a very nice easy milker and the milk is richer than my saanen cross doe. 

My avatar is a kinder, 5 months pregnant. As you can see she has exceptional udder developement.


----------



## the simple life (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll say she does. Thanks for the info.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 19, 2010)

They come in both dairy and meat lines, and are good for both. They have some of the ebst tasting milk of all the goats. I justed started milking about a week ago, and I love it. The doe is perfect. Large udder for her size as well. I would promote these goats to anyone.


----------

